# Molly is off to the spa!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well called Salon Pucci to book her in on Saturday but they were all booked up but had an opening for 10am this morning. She is off now with Christine. I wrote down instructions I'm thinking her body could be shorter so going to try it out. I'm sure she will look like a super poodle once she comes back She has to go every 8 weeks so now that it's getting warmer going to try for a shorter cut. Hope we won't regret this I love her head longer but it gets way too "bad hair day" 

Last time her face kind of looked like a schnauzer


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I can't wait to see our beautiful Molly.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She will look lovely I'm sure. You won't regret the short hair, once you get over the shock, lol.
I love the longer look but practically short is the way to go! Summer it's nice and cool and winter it's nice and dry. I had Weller cut short about 3 months ago and the groomer is coming on the 16th to re do him. I think it's nice to see their body shape!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm sure she will look as gorgeous as ever! I trimmed jasper short through the body last night but left his legs. I like them longer otherwise he looks very much poodle rather than doodle!















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice job on Jasper, will look forward to seeing Molly's 'do'.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

It's hard though when their fur goes in all directions, at least it's forgiving, lol x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> I'm sure she will look as gorgeous as ever! I trimmed jasper short through the body last night but left his legs. I like them longer otherwise he looks very much poodle rather than doodle!
> View attachment 48881
> View attachment 48889
> 
> ...


That's about the lenght Molly was before she left Jasper looks great!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lol, she always looks lovely after she goes to the Spa! I'm sure she will look as cute as ever. Plus it grows back 😊 x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

When is she coming home? Can't wait for pics!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well she was at the spa from 10am and we picked her up at 3pm. The girl that grooms her said that she was very good. Only problem is when people come in she has to stop cause Molly wants to visit everyone I said "ya she loves people" she said 'yes she does but that is good" She cut her body as short as it can go without any skin showing. She is so soft and smells so good

Her head is very poodle looking but oh well! She will be easy care for a bit now. Her paws look tiny I thought she was chubby so weighed her last night she is still 15 lbs but now she looks skinny!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It suits her! She looks really lovely


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Chocolate chip Molly, gorgeous as always!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She looks like a lamb I thought she might 'baaah" but no such luck she still barks


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

She is adorable!!!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww bet she feels like velvet! Her body is very spaniel, beautiful proportions. Gorgeous girl!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Molly is so cute


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Stela12 said:


> Molly is so cute


Thanks! You should post more Stella pics she is adorable! Loved the last one you posted


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love her ticking and her big Brown eyes! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

More of Molly I love my little lamb I think she was giving me "tude" ha!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Really suits her!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Beautiful, really shows off her amazing markings


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

arlo said:


> Beautiful, really shows off her amazing markings


She is a special spazz case ha!! When we picked her up she ran so fast her ears flapping I think she loves us She is my little bubba love her


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh she's such a little love! I think I can feel how soft she is from here - she's got a lovely lithe grown up little poo body  you'll get even more Molly snuggles now


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww cute as a button 

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah renee she looks delicious after her spa day - she can come on my couch for a lovely snuggle, smelling all fresh and gorgeous xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> I'm sure she will look as gorgeous as ever! I trimmed jasper short through the body last night but left his legs. I like them longer otherwise he looks very much poodle rather than doodle!
> View attachment 48881
> View attachment 48889
> 
> ...


He is a spit for Max.....even their lovely tails are identical!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She is a stunner. We have a neighbour who breeds Jacobs Sheep. They have all the markings that Molly has. The little dotty legs, the patch on the back and the same colours too.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> He is a spit for Max.....even their lovely tails are identical!


Are max and jasper brothers? Or half brothers?

Jasper does look lovely after his trim  his coat is silkier than Tilly's, she looks really quite poodley when cut down short! I'm doing my best with the mid length coat....


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max and Jasper share the same father.....not sure about mothers tho, but from the same breeder at the same time. Miss Polly is related too.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> She is a stunner. We have a neighbour who breeds Jacobs Sheep. They have all the markings that Molly has. The little dotty legs, the patch on the back and the same colours too.


Would love to see these sheep


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Loving Molly's attitude pics! She's like "mom stop with the pictures! " hahaha x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...k4HAAw&tbm=isch&client=safari&ved=0CFMQhBwwDQ

Hope this works. 

Molly's look a likes!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Molly looks very cute, as others have said I can imagine how she feels, I bet she has been bouncing around like a little (jacobs) lamb!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...k4HAAw&tbm=isch&client=safari&ved=0CFMQhBwwDQ
> 
> Hope this works.
> 
> Molly's look a likes!


I love those lambs they are so cute and do look like Molly


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Every day I think I have seen the cutest thing and then someone comes along and ups the cutness factor by half again.Those lambs are stunning.


----------

